# Panthers - DIY SM chapter



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

firstly here is the link to the fluff - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=55248

secondly - looking at the pics i wish i had a better / newer camera. 

to talk about how i painted these guys:
black base coat
red gore-hands, crest, shoulder icons, wax for oaths.
skull white - oath paper
codex grey - shoulders, belt, eyes on helmets, the higher part of the bolter
tin bitz - under coat for guns, some units trim for shoulder pads, all art work on armor










ok this has nothing to do with the army, but just the special characters that i currently have and wanted to show off
(back left to right: Captain stern, Captain Tycho, Abaddon. front: Blackheart, an Inquisitor, Pedro Kantor)









the predator that is currently WIP









The Landraider that is also WIP, just need to add the door things + Hk missile









now this is a bad pic, but it is of my Masters of the Chapter box set, its also WIP









the champion of the new LoD squad that i have - the rest are not yet started









WIP of the command squad, this is what is so far done, the champion still has work to be done, mainly the shield icons need to be bronzed









the vanguard box that i have w/o the jump packs - also another WIP (common pattern?)









the Libby that i have, its the one with the book, which i plan to add to the leader in the command squad









Devastator squad 









what is completed so far on tact squad #2









tact squad #1









my dread 









another shot of the dread

so thats what i have currently, folks thoughts?


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

A solid start with strong crisp bold colours.

Just make sure you work on your bases, it really finishes off a model really nice!

Good work, looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

the marines look great with tose colours, I'd suggest mixing it up with a little more colour on the bigger models like dreadnaughts. the masters of the chapter are gonna be bomb when their done, nice work


----------



## whiplash308 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm liking the scheme. Anyway, some wash tips from an amateur painter, perhaps they can be of some assistance. For the grey parts, try a Badab Black wash. It will add a little bit of darkness and epicness to it. For the black, try again, Badab Black or maybe even Devlan Mud wash. It gives it kind of a muddy, dirty look to it, while making it stand out. For the red armor bits, a little bit of Baal Red or again Devlan Mud. DM is a great wash and I would now use it for lots of stuff, considering I now own a pot.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks pretty good to me, so far. The previous posters make some good points, but I always hate judging people's painting skills as they're all highly subjective. But I like the combination of colors on these guys, and the dread looks sweet! k:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

whiplash308 said:


> I'm liking the scheme. Anyway, some wash tips from an amateur painter, perhaps they can be of some assistance. For the grey parts, try a Badab Black wash. It will add a little bit of darkness and epicness to it. For the black, try again, Badab Black or maybe even Devlan Mud wash. It gives it kind of a muddy, dirty look to it, while making it stand out. For the red armor bits, a little bit of Baal Red or again Devlan Mud. DM is a great wash and I would now use it for lots of stuff, considering I now own a pot.


What he saidk:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

alright my first update, it consists of: completed Masters of the Chapter, a landspeeder, a closer to completion LoD squad (god i hate green stuff).

Masters of the Chapter Pics (6 total)

















































two pics of the LoD squad, the second has a flash so the "banner" is easier to see.

















ok a Right, Center, & Left views of my Landspeeder. 


























so ya a short & sweet update. things that will be completed next: tact squad #2, the LR & predator.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like your Dread. In the 2nd picture it looks like his torso is grey. I think a grey torso would look cooler than the black. I like the ideas you have for your minis. I like the contrast between the grey and red. Its a nice idea that I haven't seen so far. Have some rep for a good start.


----------



## Pedro_Kantor (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work so fair, i am looking forward to seeing more of the chapter. My faves have to be the dreads and the speeder, but all are looking good:victory: good luck with the painting and keep up the good work . P.S are you thinking of including scout in the army because i am keen to see how they turn out.:biggrin:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

ok, i was away for a month & couldnt work much on my SMs, but ill let ya know whats in store

1 Venerable Dreadnought
1 assault squad
1 BT sword brethren squad
1 sternguard squad
4 more LoD marines
1 Assault Termie squad
finish tact squad 2


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

*Assault Termies & ven dread*

Termies - group shot - 2 TH/SS 3 LCs









Vet









"old wise guy" TH/SS termie

















the other two LC termies - "cain & abel" or other twin names









& #5 - he doesnt get a name









the ven dread









close up - even though theres no face









the DCCW, cuz who cares about the plasma cannon


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

heh, loving the names - keep it up mate


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

*Jump Pack Problem*

ok so ive got "2" units of assault marines (vanguard/1 normal assault squad) but ive had a trouble coming up with how i should paint the jump packs


so here are two options a & b 









option a on a assault marine









option b on marine










so whats every1s thoughts?


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

looking good mate some highligtes would be nice


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Option A on the assault marine backpacks for sure, it breaks up the amount of black already present. 

Real nice looking scheme, with consistent and careful painting. Looking forward for more. 

Keep up the nice work. Going to throw in some rep too!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

*Assault Squad, LR, Pred, + lonely biker*

ok so heres a nice little update to the Panthers chapter - & yes i know the pics arent amazing

Assault Squad









Pred - TLLC, HBs









Classic style LR

















& a lonely biker









couldnt do anything for basing the projects (was Mothers day last weekend) & not much will get done for the next week or so but thanks for posting people - although if i dont work much this week due to weather that may change


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

lets see, what have i assembled since i last gave my neglected baby some love...

shooty termies
a vindicator
2 squads of scouts (bolters & snipers)
a razorback
a 2nd predator

on the chaos side of things
some bezerkers
noise marines...in training (stupid sonic weapons wont stay on...:headbutt

sorry for the LONG long neglect on this for those that have cared about it...been too wrapped up in playing games lately. will try to get some pics up soon


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I care about the Plasma Cannon... I'm loving the color scheme and your ability to paint. Top notch!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

*WTF!? - Chaos Invasion?*

ok so a LONG time ago i was semi regular on this

atm i STILL no where near completion of half of the army

so anyways i thought to at least share what ive bought & been playing with all summer


SM army - 1 LR, 1 dakka pred, 1 las pred, vindi, razorback w/ TLLC, 2 termie squads, 2 scout squads, 1 LotD squad, vanguard, RAS, 2 tact squads, 1 bike squad, 2 dreads & a speeder









semi close ups


























a little question for those of you that remember this thread, i recently bought a Chaplain for my army & have been thinking about painting him WHITE since itd be a change of pace (god thats a lot of black) other than the regular armor being white instead of black i dont think of having much difference (still red hands; black helmet - fits theme; etc etc)...thoughts?

CHAOS warband - yes ive been playing Chao

Noise marines, Zerkers, DP & randoms...also Cypher









NMs









Bezerkers









DP...need to add magnets so that i can add/subtract wings









so my DP was my first legit attempt of converting...hope it looks ok i know the pics are a little fuzzy

C&C wanted


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Thats's a nice looking army mate, they'd look nicer based though 

The scheme ties everything together well, and it's a fitting choice of colours for panthers. 



> i recently bought a Chaplain for my army & have been thinking about painting him WHITE


I've only seen a few white chaplains, but they have all looked really good. I'd go for it.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

What is this Fallen you've given up or something? Where are the updates jeez, leave a guy hanging.

Hmm...what's that you lost your camera? Maybe my friend can help you out:









:laugh:

But really man find that camera, and give us some updates on the Panthers and your CSM, want to see where they're at.

Grish


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

ugh...so ive been pretty crappy about this whole "update" thing lately...

ill get to the pics later today (just past midnight local) but heres what ive gotten done in the long ass time since i last put up some pics










so a CSM squad (PW, 2 meltas) 8 zerkers + 2 from my earlier post(s) so now i have 2 squads of 10, 5 possessed, & a rhino. of which only the CSM squad is finished.

an iron clad & ven dreads that will be seeing the conversion corner to become CHAOS dreadnoughts :grin: - not painted/assembled

a land speeder typhoon - not painted

Chaplain jump pack - WIP

Chaos Lord w/ jump pack - count as Raptor champ. - WIP

3/5 of a BT sword brethren squad

a "batman" CSM squad - WIPd

a plastic Tson squad :shok: (kit bashed BT / DA)

literally just bought this










so...ive got a shit-ton of plastic to assemble / paint ireful2 god im soo slow @ painting.


oh AND i got this coming to me in about a month








:santa::santa::santa:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

double post:

shit ton of pics...

Randoms









Tsons









DP - still WIP









zerkers - paint jobs for my 2 squads









CSM squad - PW champ, 2 meltas









"Batman" Marines - still WIP - sarg is done though









more pics of the sarg





























now randoms / badasses















































































got TOO lazy to put more captions up...


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Heya dude. Some nice models here.

I would suggest that you maybe try and get your hands on some washes. Your models are painted good they just need more depth and detail to make them stand out a little moar .

Loving the Bt's? in the last few pics. Very neat and white is a pain to paint. 

The only other thing i can suggest is that you maybe invest in a small craft light for your pics. They dont cost much and are really handy. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice stuff yah got there. Neat/tidy painting. Aye, some washes would go a treat. Perhaps work on some highlighting to help give some instant pop.


----------

